# Cheep?



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

What is the cheepest way (not including buying a skyline from motorex) to get a nissan to an 11 to 12 second car? What car would use, why, what would you do to it, what kind of price tag would be on that?


----------



## 240sxcoupe (May 6, 2004)

Vega said:


> What is the cheepest way (not including buying a skyline from motorex) to get a nissan to an 11 to 12 second car? What car would use, why, what would you do to it, what kind of price tag would be on that?


240sx or hachi roku. you can always put a 2jz/rb26 in them.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Skylines are not exactly 11 second out of factory... you have to spend a furthur $10k on them.

high 11 second - HKS GT30/40 external gate, 750cc injectors, MAP sensor, Wolf3d v4, full 3.5" exhaust, front mount cooler (take your pick), twin plate clutch, mech 1.5 way LSD, cage, best tyres i could afford or slicks, coilover suspension with adj damper, sub frame lock kit, pineapples, big brakes.
Cost = ouch!


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

I mean just exclude having one. Having one in the states is too expensive to call "Cheap".


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

joel, i thought u had a buddy or something that ran high 11's w/ a sr20det, injectors, boost controller, and lsd in a s13?? or am i thinking of somebody else..?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

thats high 12's
The difference between a 16.9 and a 15.9 is bugger all.
The difference between a 12.9 and an 11.9 is massive.
11's require some serious hardware and some driving skill.
11's is around 350-450 horses in a sil

oh and all turbo silvias in Aus are LSD unless a conversion was done from a Q's


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

coolio.. u lucky aussies


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Well there is a guy I know of that is running 11.5s in a 86' vette with just the stock TPI a cam a chip and K&N air filter. I think he spent about 8gs for all of it including the car.

There is another guy running 12s with 2gs in his RX-7.

Another running 11.6s in his turbo Chrystler and only has 2gs total in it and that also includes the car.

Another running 10s with 4k in a CRX.

Lastly a guy with a foxbody 5.o stang that has probably about a total of 6gs in that.

--------------
These are some of the guys over at automotive forums.

Hey this is probably the most unitellegent question yet but is forced induction the same as a supercharger? If so what would one run for now a days?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

well sorry to revive an old thread but you must know alot of guys will and do lie.Also forced induction is exactly that forcing induction i.e supercharger,turbocharger,nos.As for price look around online they are everywhere.I could sit here and tell you my GA powered sentra runs 9s but would you believe me.Also all I added was a K&N dropin and some 5whp stickers.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

ok...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

1. Automatic Trans with a high stall
2. around 200kw at the wheels
3. Suspension set up 90/10

Sorry and a engine with little or no lag......

And yes there is a lot of bullshit around.....  a lot......thats why I'm into hill climbs, cct and rally's....

A saying a old race car driver told me...

"when the flag drops, the bullshit stops"

Leave it at that


----------

